# How do I read PM's?



## aus (Jul 30, 2005)

I clicked PM, but it say's there are no messages, but in the right upper corner it says I have a PM and there was a pop-up window saying I had a PM???
I read 3-4 forums and never had problems with PM's.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It was a (deleted) spam message. The counter should reset once you receive/delete another PM.


----------



## aus (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the great follow-up.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Geez,

How many PMs did this spammer send?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

A little under 6000.


----------

